# Billing V2785 in an ASC



## tdesher (Sep 14, 2017)

I was hoping to get some feedback on billing for the tissue in an ASC. We are having issues with Medicare paying us separately for the V2785 code. We have tried billing electronically and then when we get denial we get the ICN and the invoice for the tissue and fax over the form from Medicare with the invoice. Then we have tried billing on paper from the beginning and sending the invoice with that but still not getting paid. Its in our contract that they will pay but for 2 years we have tried and tried and nothing. Am I missing something?


----------



## skottkamp (Sep 26, 2017)

*skottkamp*

do you use the KX modifier on V2785 when filing electronically to Medicare?


----------



## Meier (Sep 26, 2017)

*V2785*

Hello,

When billing Medicare, we submit the claim electronically.  We go into the electronic claim and type in the narrative field "donor invoice cost (insert cost)".  We do not use dollar signs.  With this on the claim, the code goes through and we receive payment.  Every once in a while, it will deny for missing information, we then fax the invoice.  We do about 120 of these a year.  Hope this helps. 

Thanks
Mary C. Meier B.S., CPC
Administrator
Eye Center of Columbus, LLC
262 Neil Ave Ste 500, Cols OH, 43215


----------

